# R15: List your "extra" recordings



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I had a hard time coming up with the title for this one.


What I am looking for is a list of the programs that you have setup as "First Run"
and they are recording repeats.

As with the not recording thread:

Show Title
Channel (If a local station, list what local area you are from)
Settings: First Run, Keep 1, ect...

And then possible a description of what you are seeing...
It records six Simpsons a day when all i want is the one from Sunday...

Ect...


----------



## fergiej (Nov 16, 2005)

All of them. Sorry. Just about every show I have set up is setup as first run. It's recording all instances of every show. It is recording only those repeats which appear on the channel that the link is set up on. I just had to delete my link for Mythbusters. I want only new eps and it was going to record all day Sunday. Disc is having a marathon on New Years day. I really don't want them all again. I'll set it back up when new eps are on again.

This and the ff jump back are just about the only 2 problems that are keeping me from really liking this box. Suggestions are the 3rd, but not as critical.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I have to say the same thing, everything I setup does it. SG-1, Simpsons, My Name is Earl, George Lopez, and many more.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Show Title: The Soprano's
Channel : HBO2 502
Settings: First Run, Keep 5


----------



## dgib (Nov 16, 2005)

Every show for me too. All are set to first run only and to keep 5. They all record all showings. Some shows have the correct guide data and some don't. Makes no difference.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

All "Series Link" recordings are doing this to me also, now that some shows are returning from holiday break.


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

Same here. Everything is being recording regardless of whether first run or not.


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

I have only had the R15 since Monday, and this is my first post, but I also seem to be getting ALL episodes of ALL shows.

But since the networks schedules are so messed up right now with specials, etc. this may not be a realistic test since we are being bombarded with Daily Show re-runs, south park marathons, etc.

I am anxious to see how it handles a normal tv schedule with typical weekly shows when they are back at their normal times (Lost, West Wing, Numb3rs, etc.)


----------



## tall1 (Aug 9, 2005)

I only have one series link setup for all episodes so I haven't experienced this problem but does setting up a manual recording as a workaround help?


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Manual recording works fine as a workaround until the SL is fixed. Of course all bets are off if they "move" a timeslot.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I've done series links for Stargate SG1, Stargate Atlantis, Cops, Simpsons with first run only and it records all showings. It's also interesting that if I look on the to do list for one of these recordings there's a comment on the bottom of the screen that says it's set for all recordings. This is my biggest b*tch about the R15.


----------



## Brennok (Dec 23, 2005)

All shows for me. I have everything set to First Run and it records everything or well 6 minutes on some shows and repeats on everything else.


----------



## rkkeller (Dec 27, 2005)

I agree with everyone above. At first I thought it was just MTV, MTV2, COM as those channels are notorious for bad guide date but it seems to be everything.

I didnt notice before as much of what I record is on those channels (Jacka$$, Wildboyz, Viva La Bam, Team Sanchez, Wonder Showzen, South Park (etc....) and I am very used to dups. I also set everything to KAM=1 for a few days to test a theory and didnt see any dupes.

This feature doesnt seem to be working at all.

Rich


----------



## zortapa (Nov 16, 2005)

[NOTE: This is a duplicate post. The original is in Earl's "missed recordings" thread. I posted this twice because I experienced both a missed recording and an "extra" recording.]

Baltimore, MD -- Maryland Public Televison (MPT-22)
Barney and Friends (did not record on 1/2/06 only)
[It's a Big Big World (extra recording on 1/2/06 only)]
Series Link / Both / keep 2 until I delete

---------------------------------------------------------------

I set up a SL for Barney and Friends (BF) in late November.
BF aired from 11am - 11:30am through 12/30/05, and BF recorded fine through 12/30.

Yesterday, 1/2/06, BF moved to the 11:30am - 12noon time slot, but the R15
recorded the new program (It's a Big Big World) in the 11am time slot instead of recording BF.

Interestingly, the information about It's a Big Big World in the guide was
correct, but the information about this show while it was recording was
a mixture of both It's a Big Big World and the BF episode that aired at 11:30.

Before the recording began, It's a Big Big World had the SL symbol R)) in the guide.
During the recording, the guide symbol showed a one-time recording R.

For today, 1/3/06, the guide shows that BF will be recorded correctly at 11:30am, and that It's a Big Big World will not be recorded.

It seems that the R15 did not correctly process the time change for BF, and it screwed up the recording of the first airing of BF in its new time slot. However, it did get corrected for the second airing of BF.

-Eric


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Yesterday I got about 10 or 12 hours of SG-1 that I had to keep deleting since they where running some sort of a Marathon.


----------



## mbrey (Jan 2, 2006)

I originally posted this a few days ago in ebonovic's Missed Recordings thread for lack of a better place, this is copied from there:

1. Using the press (R) 2x function to set up a Series Link,
2. Then editing the data in the To Do List to reflect "First Run" only,
OR
2.a. Doing the same thing but with the Record Default set at "First Run" has the same effect.
3. Software clearly ignores the "Repeat" designation in the guide data.

*Real-Life scenario:*
Annapolis, MD area
Local channel Fox 45
"That 70's Show"
8:00pm on January 11th
First Run

At first I thought it was because the guide data is not consistent. However I have been reviewing every single program in the To Do List. _On Thursday January 11th, 8:00pm episode, the Guide Info clearly lists the show as a repeat_.

Been thinking about this issue as it is also a heavily mentioned topic on these forums and it seems like the software could also look at the program date to weed-out potential non-First Run episodes of programs. *The program date seems to be much more consistently present in the guide data than the First Run or Repeat designations.* Wouldn't work for in-season reruns of course, but would cut down on unwanted programming.

Mike


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Showing (if there) adding (if it's not there) the Original Air Date as is done in the DTivo guide is much more useful and simple rules could be used to eliminate all the guess work of first run or repeat.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I finally got fed up so I called D* about this problem. The CSR said they have no logged issue about this problem and before doing anything further I needed to do a complete reset (like old Tivo delete/clear) and if it still happened that they'd send me a new R15 (yea, like that's going to fix it). So far the to do list shows that it's going to record all the Battlestar Galactica's that are on Sci-Fi tomorrow so it looks like I'll be calling again when I get home tomorrow. 

Is anyone else calling into D* about this problem and what are you being told???


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

RAD said:


> I finally got fed up so I called D* about this problem. The CSR said they have no logged issue about this problem and before doing anything further I needed to do a complete reset (like old Tivo delete/clear) and if it still happened that they'd send me a new R15 (yea, like that's going to fix it). So far the to do list shows that it's going to record all the Battlestar Galactica's that are on Sci-Fi tomorrow so it looks like I'll be calling again when I get home tomorrow.
> 
> Is anyone else calling into D* about this problem and what are you being told???


Kinda gives you that "warm and fuzzy" feeling that a fix is one the way doesn't it? :grin:


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

RAD said:


> I finally got fed up so I called D* about this problem. The CSR said they have no logged issue about this problem and before doing anything further I needed to do a complete reset (like old Tivo delete/clear) and if it still happened that they'd send me a new R15 (yea, like that's going to fix it). So far the to do list shows that it's going to record all the Battlestar Galactica's that are on Sci-Fi tomorrow so it looks like I'll be calling again when I get home tomorrow.
> 
> Is anyone else calling into D* about this problem and what are you being told???


They know very well about the problem. I just think the CSR's have no clue.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Kanyon71 said:


> They know very well about the problem. I just think the CSR's have no clue.


Then they really need to get the word out. Today was a wast of 45 minutes of a CSR's time and tomorrow when I call back in the next step is to send out a replacement R15 wasting more money.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

RAD said:


> Then they really need to get the word out. Today was a wast of 45 minutes of a CSR's time and tomorrow when I call back in the next step is to send out a replacement R15 wasting more money.


They need to hire some non minimum wage people. While you will get a good CSR every once in a while, the majority of them are a fountain of misinformation.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

If DTV is replacing R15's due to known problems to us, and "unknown" problems to their CSRs then they should be doing a better job at educating their CSRs if for no other reason than saving the processing and shipping costs of replacing a unit.

The answer isn't they need non-minimum wage staff the answer is communication. A word DTV doesn't seem to have in their vocabulary.

There really is no excuse for a CSR to tell anyone "Well, we've never heard of any problems with the R15. Reset it ad if it's still a problem, call us back and we'll replace it.". No excuse.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Education/Information/Communication issue has been a long problem for DirecTV... 

We have harped over it for years at TCF. 
I don't know what is going on with the Call Centers...

But the CSR roulette game has got to improve.

Wolf (and the the others are correct). If they keep simpling "replacing" units that are not physically broken, they are waisting a lot of money that way.

And CSR Roulette game does nothing but agravate customers.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> If DTV is replacing R15's due to known problems to us, and "unknown" problems to their CSRs then they should be doing a better job at educating their CSRs if for no other reason than saving the processing and shipping costs of replacing a unit.
> 
> The answer isn't they need non-minimum wage staff the answer is communication. A word DTV doesn't seem to have in their vocabulary.
> 
> There really is no excuse for a CSR to tell anyone "Well, we've never heard of any problems with the R15. Reset it ad if it's still a problem, call us back and we'll replace it.". No excuse.


The major issue is that if you hire these people and pay them next to nothing, then the first chance they get they are off to a new job that will pay them better. This is what I meant by my remark. No amount or communication or training will do any good if you can't keep employees for a decent amount of time.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Do you know they're paid that bad? I've done tech support for some call centers and they're not paid that bad. I think they were about $9/$10 an hour plus bonuses (these were collection call centers).


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Do you know they're paid that bad? I've done tech support for some call centers and they're not paid that bad. I think they were about $9/$10 an hour plus bonuses (these were collection call centers).


Well I am not 100% sure of this but a company I do work for is a sub contractor for them in the call center and I know about what they get paid and the type of people who get hired. Now what I am not really sure of is exactly what type of call center for them that they are. Next time i'm out there I can ask what they handle.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

OK, take this for what it's worth, since it came from a CSR. I called in again today since the reset/clear didn't solve the series link problem and she said that there will be a software upgrade out by the end of the month to correct this problem. So from yesterday they went from we've never heard of this problem, it must be your box, to it's a know problem and a fix will be out within the month.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Gotta love D's CSR's


----------



## SpacemanSpiff (Nov 29, 2005)

And I've got a bridge in New York to sell you.


----------



## mwarner (Nov 16, 2005)

RAD said:


> ...she said that there will be a software upgrade out by the end of the month to correct this problem.


I really hope it doesn't take until the end of the month to fix this. I like my R-15, but I'm currently having to flag almost every episode I want to record by hand. My thumbs are getting tired...

-Matt


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

Show Title: Stargate SG1 & Stargate Atlantis
Channel SciFi (244)
Settings: First Run Only, Keep All (99)

These two shows are first run at 8pm and 9pm on Fridays, and repeats many times a week, along with other episodes repeating. I get every single episode of each during the week, except for the 8pm & 9pm showing, only records once, but they repeat past episodes throughout the week and they record also. I'd rather have extra recordings that I can just delete, rather than not having something record at all. This is my second DVR from DirecTV.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Calebrot, same here. I can't seem to keep track of which "foe" they're fighting with. :lol: 

It's the "Gaould" during the week and then the "Ori" on fridays. :grin:


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I flat out forgot to setup my Atlantis SeriesLink, much to my dismay I started watching SG-1 last week and then they said all new Atlantis next I was bummed.  Still haven't seen it.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

I had a Series Link set up for The Book Of Daniel. Well because of the radical Christian onslaught in America the show was canceled and immediately removed from the schedule. The two episodes that were to air this Friday and next Friday have been replaced with reruns of Law and Order. Well The Book Of Daniel is not in my ToDo List anymore like it should not be, but the time slot still appears in my guide as a Series link for Law and Order, which I do not have set up to record but the guide is showing R))) next to Law and Order. It is not, however, in my ToDo List but in the guide it is there.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Calebrot said:


> I had a Series Link set up for The Book Of Daniel. Well because of the radical Christian onslaught in America the show was canceled and immediately removed from the schedule. The two episodes that were to air this Friday and next Friday have been replaced with reruns of Law and Order. Well The Book Of Daniel is not in my ToDo List anymore like it should not be, but the time slot still appears in my guide as a Series link for Law and Order, which I do not have set up to record but the guide is showing R))) next to Law and Order. It is not, however, in my ToDo List but in the guide it is there.


That is a strange one...


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

I looked through my guide this morning reviewing what is on and what is First Run and what are repeats. I have a whole slew of programs that are repeats this coming week that are scheduled to record and they are in the ToDo List. They are all set for First Run only: The way I know they are repeats is that the guide itself says so, but still set to record even though they are all set for First Run Only.

Desperate Housewives - Repeat Sun Local Channel 10 10pm
King of Queens - Repeat Mon Local Channel 4 8:00pm
How I Met Your Mother - Repeat Mon Local Channel 4 8:30pm
Two and a Half Men - Repeat Mon Local Channel 4 9:00pm
NCIS - Repeat Tues Local Channel 4 8:00pm
Lost - Repeat Wednesday Local Channel 10 9:00pm
Invasion - Repeat Wednesday Local Channel 10 10:00pm


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

Calebrot said:


> I had a Series Link set up for The Book Of Daniel. Well because of the radical Christian onslaught in America the show was canceled and immediately removed from the schedule. The two episodes that were to air this Friday and next Friday have been replaced with reruns of Law and Order. Well The Book Of Daniel is not in my ToDo List anymore like it should not be, but the time slot still appears in my guide as a Series link for Law and Order, which I do not have set up to record but the guide is showing R))) next to Law and Order. It is not, however, in my ToDo List but in the guide it is there.


Last night when the Book Of Daniel would have been on, I switched over to NBC while Law and Order was on, and no it didn't record it even though the Series Link light said it would even though I don't have a Series Link for Law and Order. Just for S&G I pressed Record and it came back at me with Keep Recording, Stop and Keep and Stop and Delete, so no it wasn't recording but the unit thought it was.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I think you need to do a full reset by pulling the plug and letting the R-15 repopulate. Weeks ago mine got weird like that.

I also have a SL for DH, Lost and Invasion and will look to see whats going to be recorded this week on mine.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

Bobman said:


> I think you need to do a full reset by pulling the plug and letting the R-15 repopulate. Weeks ago mine got weird like that.
> 
> I also have a SL for DH, Lost and Invasion and will look to see whats going to be recorded this week on mine.


I took your advice this morning, didn't want to because of the length of time it takes to repopulate the guide, but I was going to be away for the afternoon so I disconnected and reconnected and then after the machine started up again I just turned it off and let it do its thing, by time I came home 5 hours later it had repopulated so that was all good. But I checked my ToDo list and it is still showing all of the above programs to record even though they all are repeats, and now, in the next 14 days Young and the Restless which should be showing for 10 episodes, now doesn't have a ToDo list entry until next Thursday, so it's skipping the first 8 episodes until it decides that it should record.

This is really ridiculous that we have to babysit these things so much, now I know why they gave them away for free. Guess you get what you paid for.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Calebrot, you're not alone with these issues.  Every Sunday morning, i have to delete the Y&R in the prioritizer and re-do it because of the same issue, skipping the entire week's episodes and not picking one up again until next week.  

My wife "freaks" every Sunday, when she sees no upcoming Y&R episodes in the TDL for the upcoming week. :eek2: I pray for an update real soon!


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

Donnie Byrd said:


> Calebrot, you're not alone with these issues.  Every Sunday morning, i have to delete the Y&R in the prioritizer and re-do it because of the same issue, skipping the entire week's episodes and not picking one up again until next week.
> 
> My wife "freaks" every Sunday, when she sees no upcoming Y&R episodes in the TDL for the upcoming week. :eek2: I pray for an update real soon!


It was doing fine with keeping it up to date with Y&R until I rebooted, and now I have to completely redo it. All episodes prior to reboot were scheduled as they should have, so I rebooted to correct the extra episodes of 6 things that are repeats this week, and the reboot didn't resolve that issuw and now has caused others.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Calebrot said:


> Last night when the Book Of Daniel would have been on, I switched over to NBC while Law and Order was on, and no it didn't record it even though the Series Link light said it would even though I don't have a Series Link for Law and Order. Just for S&G I pressed Record and it came back at me with Keep Recording, Stop and Keep and Stop and Delete, so no it wasn't recording but the unit thought it was.


That's weird because mine recorded it. I don't have Law and Order as a SL. It also didn't group it with Book of Daniel like I thought it might, it was on the MYVOD screen all by it's self. My wife came in while I was looking at the MYVOD screen and asked why we were recording Law and Order.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Do you know they're paid that bad? I've done tech support for some call centers and they're not paid that bad. I think they were about $9/$10 an hour plus bonuses (these were collection call centers).


$9/hr is $18,720/yr
$10/hr is $20,800/yr

Yeah, they're not paid that bad...


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

matty8199 said:


> $9/hr is $18,720/yr
> $10/hr is $20,800/yr
> 
> Yeah, they're not paid that bad...


For a HS grad, with vacation, health care, sick time, that's not bad. It's better than minimum wage, which many in our society live off. Also, in the collection center example I listed above the call center agents could earn an extra $1,000-$20,000 a month on bonuses.

I was just asking if anyone knew what they were paid.


----------



## dppluta (Feb 3, 2006)

I have the R15 about 1 1/2 weeks. All Series Link shows are set up for "First Run" but are recording "All" shows. Yesterday I checked four programs that recorded "Repeats" when set for "First Run". In each case the "Info" on the "Guide" and the "List" views show the program as a "Repeat". However, the "Info" view while view the recorded show, did not show the program as a "Repeat". 

If "Repeat" is a discrete data field used as a "Series Link Record" criteria and is strung together with other data fields to create the "Info" view, then it would make sense that the record side of the R15 is not seeing this data field to use as a record criteria if it does not see it, to use it in its "Info" text.

I am a newbee here, but have worked in IT for years. I hope this observation makes sense and helps.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

dppluta said:


> I have the R15 about 1 1/2 weeks. All Series Link shows are set up for "First Run" but are recording "All" shows. Yesterday I checked four programs that recorded "Repeats" when set for "First Run". In each case the "Info" on the "Guide" and the "List" views show the program as a "Repeat". However, the "Info" view while view the recorded show, did not show the program as a "Repeat".
> 
> If "Repeat" is a discrete data field used as a "Series Link Record" criteria and is strung together with other data fields to create the "Info" view, then it would make sense that the record side of the R15 is not seeing this data field to use as a record criteria if it does not see it, to use it in its "Info" text.
> 
> I am a newbee here, but have worked in IT for years. I hope this observation makes sense and helps.


Take this for what it's worth since it is coming from a Level 1 tech but I was told today that they have noticed that for the first thirty days the unit will not do First Run versus Repeats and will record all. To me that is a bunch of crap but maybe there is something to it, but since I don't think we will every get to the thirty day period without having to do a reset every couple of days. Now I am being told by a Level 1 tech to Reformat my drive and have been given instructions on how to do it, which will completely wipe out my thirty day period.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Calebrot said:


> Take this for what it's worth since it is coming from a Level 1 tech but I was told today that they have noticed that for the first thirty days the unit will not do First Run versus Repeats and will record all.


Yep, total BS since I've had mine longer the 30 days and it records both.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

RAD said:


> Yep, total BS since I've had mine longer the 30 days and it records both.


I told that to the representative. I said you have to be kidding me, that is the first time I have ever been told that line. She apologized eccessively and confirmed her statement again. But we all know bull$hit when we smell it.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Thats BS mine had been running for more then 30 days before I reset and has been over 30 days since I reset and it always did and still does record both First Run and Repeats. I mean if you are going to lie to your customers at least come up with one thats feasable and can't easily be proven as BS.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

With the release of the 109f Version, this thread is being closed.
All new issues should be posted in the new thread.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=52689


----------

